# Planting on driftwood



## medachef (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay here is another newbie question by me. What is the best way to plant on driftwood. I am getting some java moss and some anubias nanas. I don't want the damage the roots or anything, but i also don't want a thick piece of thread or rubberband showing. any suggestions?? Also what the best way to plant wisteria and crypts??? (cryptocoryne Spiralis to be exact.)

Thanks
Joe. 

Once i get some growth i'll post some pics. Then let the beatings begin:wacko:


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Cotton sewing thread works well for tying plants to driftwood. It eventually disintegrates, and the plants will have rooted themselves.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Cotton sewing thread works well for tying plants to driftwood. It eventually disintegrates, and the plants will have rooted themselves.


Use black cotton thread to make it less visible. If the wood has any crack or crevice in it, often times you can just wedge a piece of your plant in that crack/crevice and it will attach there.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thats exactly what I did with my java fern. Just stuck it into different wedges on a piece of driftwood. None of it has ever came loose so I assume it has attached itself by now. Its been over a month. 

I planted my wisteria directly into my gravel(eco complete). Be careful with it because I have noticed that the stems bruise very easily and then rot away. I used my finger to sort of make a hole and then I gently pushed the wisteria down in and then moved the gravel back around it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Using fishing line works well to tie plants to wood. It is clear and the plants will eventually cover it so it is not seen.

Wisteria and Crypts can be planted in the substrate. Wisteria can as be used as a floating plant, if you want to go that route.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

These are all good methods...

Just be careful when using fishing line. If you tie it too tight it will cut into the rhizome of the anubia and this will often lead to the rhizome rotting.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

for java moss, i use dark green sewing thread.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

As for me, for mosses, I use dark green embroidery thread. Embroidery thread is cool because I can find it in several shades of green, and it comes in little 2 foot long pieces so I don't have to buy an entire gigantic spool. 

Also, I like to use twist ties from the grocery store, and the black twist ties from electronics equipment. 

I suppose you could also use pipe cleaner...?


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

Laith said:


> These are all good methods...
> 
> Just be careful when using fishing line. If you tie it too tight it will cut into the rhizome of the anubia and this will often lead to the rhizome rotting.


I second that. Also there is the danger, especially if you got driftwood-loving catfish or saes which can be caught in fishing line if it is not tightly set.

That's the reason i prefer the cotton sewing thread.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Is there a compiled list of all the plants which will attach themselves to driftwood.


----------

